# where is my sledge ?



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

view from my livingroom at 1035 this morning. 

















let it snow let it snow let it snow - too effin late. nevermind, a day at home in front of the sky+ :wave:


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Same here!!. Got an unexpected week off so was hoping to get the Golf up to scratch. Instead the Wife has given me a list of household chores.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

**** down rain here


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Best advert for the Autobrite Foam Lance group buy I've seen for a while!


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

impster said:


> Best advert for the Autobrite Foam Lance group buy I've seen for a while!


...............it just went off in my hand G'vnor !


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

looks like a nice estate though!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

How come the foot prints go towards the car only but the windows arent clear and no tyre tracks??

Is someone sat in the car..... lol

Nice houses btw, guess yours has a small balcony and single garage?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

Unfair was snowing up in Forfar when i was working, got home to dundee and there was nothing  i want snow !!!


----------



## dumpvalve (Sep 5, 2008)

looks great no snow with me only rain


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Nice houses btw, guess yours has a small balcony and single garage?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


thanks paul, but i splashed out and have the double :thumb:


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

What I'd give for that garage,love it.........better with the two than those stupid single one's that cant take cars...........


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

is the centre section load baring??? 

Was thinking knock that away RSJ in and a massive barn/sliding door that fold into its self...mmmm.


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

I was thinking that too....but lets face it that would be a new door etc......


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Still not convinced myself to do the one piece door thing. Two singles has its advantages too. Plus its all money money money and the benefits dont add up for now.


----------

